
FTC to Examine Past Acquisitions by Large Technology Companies - coloneltcb
https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-releases/2020/02/ftc-examine-past-acquisitions-large-technology-companies
======
rtkwe
If we really want to look at anti-competetive mergers check out the telecom
acquisitions. Seems like every single one leads to increased prices and the
companies doing the exact things they promised not to do to get the merger
approved.

~~~
Gibbon1
The big change between 1980 and now is before that the FTC considered market
concentration when deciding to allow a merger or not. Now they only consider
whether the merger is likely to raise prices for consumers. Which just boils
down to the company pinky swearing not to gouge the public 'too much'

~~~
rtkwe
The maddening part is every time there's one of these big mergers they pinky
swear prices won't go up and surprise surprise they almost immediately do. I
realize judges and the courts aren't really meant to have a memory about past
technically unrelated cases but it drives me crazy.

